
3 free tools to make IE bug fixing easy- IE Tester, IE NetRenderer and IE Tab - wird
http://thedesignsuperhero.com/2008/04/3-free-tools-to-make-ie-bug-fixing-easy-ie-tester-ie-netrenderer-and-ie-tab/
======
litewulf
Really needs to link to debugbar and setting up a JS debugger.

Its pretty easy to guess what its going to render as in IE (...broken!), but
its pretty hard to figure out how to get it render _right_.

